# Appling County



## downwithit (Aug 20, 2011)

Anybody seeing sign around Surrency? Saw a couple of rubs and scrapes about two weeks ago.


----------



## downwithit (Sep 7, 2011)

reckon I'll be the only one hunting appling county.


----------



## whitefarms (Sep 26, 2011)

I hunt in appling county also, but I haven't made it to the woods to do any scouting yet.


----------



## downwithit (Sep 26, 2011)

Well keep me posted when you do, and I'll do the same.


----------

